
How to Build a House on Mars (2016) - Erlangolem
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/01/mars-house-concrete/423402/?single_page=true
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is anyone else at least a little curious what sulfur concrete smells like (on
Mars)?

